# Welcome Stephen L. Smith as our Newest Moderator



## Semper Fidelis

Warm welcomes and thanks to @Stephen L Smith as our newest moderator.

He's long been a mature and warm voice on this board and we have the added benefit of having a moderator who is watching things when most of us are asleep!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## Smeagol

Hopefully he doesn’t increase the number of his corny jokes with his new powers. Stephen the jokeSmith.

Congrats brother!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ZackF

Grant Jones said:


> Hopefully he doesn’t increase the number of his corny jokes with his new powers.
> 
> Congrats brother!


I’m sure a kiwi/kangaroo joke or two are locked and loaded.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

A faithful learner as I have tried to be. Good Choice. Thank You.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Congratulations to Stephen.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## KMK



Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## sc_q_jayce

Congratulations!

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith

Semper Fidelis said:


> Warm welcomes and thanks to @Stephen L Smith as our newest moderator.
> 
> He's long been a mature and warm voice on this board and we have the added benefit of having a moderator who is watching things when most of us are asleep!


Thank you for the introduction and kind words Rich. Yes I live in a different time zone so I am aware I sometimes post when Americans are asleep. It also means I am resting on the Sabbath day when many others are going about their lawful activities on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JTB.SDG

Great news!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith

Grant Jones said:


> Hopefully he doesn’t increase the number of his corny jokes with his new powers


Mr Jones. I deny my jokes are corny  Now, if you look at my avatar you will notice my cat Mittens is sitting on my brothers tractor. She has a stern look on her face - she is about to administer some "good old fashoned discipline" to a 'naughty' farm dog. She is my hero for moderating. So Mr Jones, if you tease me, I might follow Mittens example and administer some "good old fashoned discipline" on you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith

ZackF said:


> I’m sure a kiwi/kangaroo joke or two are locked and loaded.


Kangaroo and Kiwi exist on different countries. Kangaroos are in Australia; The Kiwi is in New Zealand.


----------



## Tom Hart

Stephen L Smith said:


> Kangaroo and Kiwi exist on different countries. Kangaroos are in Australia; The Kiwi is in New Zealand.



That's not much of a joke, Mr. Smith.


----------



## Smeagol

Tom Hart said:


> That's not much of a joke, Mr. Smith.


Let’s just hope it doesn’t go to Mr. Smith’s head




P.S. A solid avatar pick for any moderator btw.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bookslover

Well, there goes the neighborhood. . .


----------



## Tom Hart

bookslover said:


> Well, there goes the neighborhood. . .



I think you'll find it's spelt "neighbourhood". In New Zealand folk use the Queen's English (or something approaching it).


----------



## Tom Hart

Grant Jones said:


> Let’s just hope it doesn’t go to Mr. Smith’s head
> View attachment 6099
> 
> P.S. A solid avatar pick for any moderator btw.



There's _Like_, _Funny_, _Informative_...

Hmm. No button for _Terrified_.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deleteduser99

Wonderful!

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress



Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## bookslover

More good news for Mr. Smith: after two years of predictions that they'd lose, conservatives have won the election in Australia. Liberal heads exploding forthwith.


----------



## Stephen L Smith

Tom Hart said:


> In New Zealand folk use the Queen's English (or something approaching it).


Yes that is right. We use the Queens English. So we follow her majesty the Queen in spelling 'Hart' as 'Heart'


----------



## Stephen L Smith

bookslover said:


> More good news for Mr. Smith: after two years of predictions that they'd lose, conservatives have won the election in Australia. Liberal heads exploding forthwith.


Did you check my signature Richard? I am not an Australian. Calling a New Zealander an Australian is as serious a crime as calling an Englishman a Frenchman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith

Thank you everyone for your encouragement and kind words. My prayer is that I moderate in such a way that honours the Lord and edifies Hiis people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Edifying 1


----------



## bookslover

Stephen L Smith said:


> Did you check my signature Richard? I am not an Australian. Calling a New Zealander an Australian is as serious a crime as calling an Englishman a Frenchman



Oops! My bad. I should have remembered the distinction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Stephen L Smith said:


> Did you check my signature Richard? I am not an Australian. Calling a New Zealander an Australian is as serious a crime as calling an Englishman a Frenchman



As Ray Comfort likes to say “Australia is a small island off the coast of New Zealand.”

Reactions: Amen 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith

For you good American people who get a little perplexed at New Zealand english, here is a humorous discussion of American vs New Zealand english. Even the American husband and NZ wife sometimes get confused

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

